# Sunday Feb 16th



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Planning on coming up Tomorrow and launching out of huron or Catawba......can anyone give me a ice update and launch update?!?! Don’t wanna get up there and the launches be iced in!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Ice as far as you could see off Port Clinton and Catawba yesterday evening with 9 degrees this morning. Will need to follow an ice cutter to launch tomorrow. Will check later today just in case .


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

you may want to check the web cams https://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/
also island troller will give you a great eyes on report.
looks icy to me.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The cameras aren't much help.


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Warming up quick today and next few days. A little breezy today too. I hope it’s fishable


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is it me or does cranberry creek look wide open?


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone with eyes on huron River or cranberry creek?!?! Please let me know


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

One guy in a closed cabin Hewes just went out the Huron river. He was 1st out and breaking ice the whole way. It will open up now and ice didn't look too thick. Unsure of ramp condition but can't imagine it's great until it gets warmer.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> you may want to check the web cams https://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/
> also island troller will give you a great eyes on report.
> looks icy to me.


Never got above freezing here in Port Clinton today. Will be no launching at Catawba tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We are heading to Huron Tom morning not suppose to be below freezing tonight up there and looks pretty thin on camera should be fine. We will be in a hard top hewes tomorrow. 3302066959 text if you want to work together. Got some new toys at the Columbus expo to try out. A couple go fish cams hopefully water is clear enough to see


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Huron is pretty much open skim ice by the end of the river


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for live report, 
Please keep posted on fishing report.
Wish I could be there.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Friday/Sat


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The lake sure looked nice this morning off catawba except for that locked in ice at catawba launch yet.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

island troller said:


> The lake sure looked nice this morning off catawba except for that locked in ice at catawba launch yet.


Going on right now at mazuriks
Gotta give them credit for trying I guess


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is insane. Why on earth would you even attempt that? Just go a few miles to the east and Huron looks wide open from the camera. WOW


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

any body go by mazurick yet to check it out?


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

2 posts before yours


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

People are in insane these days. Are those walleye worth that much?


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

SemperFi said:


> People are in insane these days. Are those walleye worth that much?


it,s called passion


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Huron wide open lake calm nice ride to the north side of Kelly’s. Huron water muddy tons of marks pulled 1 then made move to north of Kelly’s pulled 15 lost 4 had a 27 inch 9.9 lbs. blue bandits and a purple sun fire did good then whites. 20/20 to 20/30 2 Oz. Watch out for ice bergs. Snagged one with the boards and was much thicker than I thought it would be


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

is that about a 16 mile run to north of kellys from huron?


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

About 19 miles


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Gotta love a hewes for a trip like that


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Kevin05 said:


> Huron wide open lake calm nice ride to the north side of Kelly’s. Huron water muddy tons of marks pulled 1 then made move to north of Kelly’s pulled 15 lost 4 had a 27 inch 9.9 lbs. blue bandits and a purple sun fire did good then whites. 20/20 to 20/30 2 Oz. Watch out for ice bergs. Snagged one with the boards and was much thicker than I thought it would be[/QUOT
> 
> That's a nice boat !


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

nightranger said:


> it,s called passion


its called stupidity !


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Common Sense just ain't so Common anymore.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like a typical late season duck hunt. Do it all the time.Stupid I will leave your punishment to the powers of this web site because the only thing that was stupid is your comment.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

To each his own.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gotta love late and early season criticism for doing and not doing lol


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

If you guys would have seen what they did the day before you'd really lose your mind. They created a path they day before and managed to get out that Sunday and catch a limit of walleye. The guy whose boat is pictured is a good friend of mine, he's been doing this for a long time and knows what he is doing. You can call ot stupidity or passion, that's your call. I wouldn't try it, but I won't knock a guy for doing it either









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Whatever floats your boat........


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

WATER !


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

There’s always water under the ice. At least Walleye taste good!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

God bless the duck hunters and give them plenty of birds to keep the enthused. They sure make our trips easier.


----------

